

IBM worries iPhone's Siri has loose lips, bans it on their network - whalesalad
http://www.cnn.com/2012/05/23/tech/mobile/ibm-siri-ban/index.html

======
Piskvorrr
IBM makes ships these days? ;) But yeah, that service is pretty much a
voluntary wiretap capability right there.

~~~
freehunter
All these new services enabled by advancing technology are great, but
companies really need to start being more upfront about what they're doing
with your data.

I'm willing to give information to companies to let them make my life easier
as long as I know the tradeoffs. I should be able to make the determination on
the value of my data, but I can't do that if I don't fully understand exactly
what I'm giving up.

------
peacemaker
Well the device itself isn't powerful enough to run the speech recognition so
they have to send the data back to their servers to run it (Nuance I think?)
before responding with what the user said so Siri can use it. It's certainly
possible that Apple store every sound bite sent to those servers which is
rather worrying. There needs to be some clarification on what they actually do
with that data...

